# My New Fjord Mare!!!



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Boy she is cute!


----------



## mistygirl (May 13, 2010)

very cute I love fjords they are so cool.


----------



## kamibear11 (Jul 7, 2010)

Cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Oh she's a real sweetie! 
Not sure if she's registered but i think i'll get her checked for a chip anyhow just to find out.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

wow she is soo fluffy


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

Wow, she's cute, but definitely see where she got her name from. I know someone here who is BIG into Fjords, and honestly she hardly feeds them anything (it also doesn't get really cold here though), and they keep weight very very well. No alfalfa, because it apparently is very easy for them to get stones, and founder, no grains either, just bermuda and orchard I think. I've ridden a couple of her Fjords, and they were very fun rides. Not exactly my breed of choice, but definitely friendly, and sweet natured. Hope you have lots of fun with her.


----------



## Alcatrazjmpr (Sep 3, 2010)

She is so cute! I love Fjords, I miss riding them.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

dressagebelle said:


> Wow, she's cute, but definitely see where she got her name from. I know someone here who is BIG into Fjords, and honestly she hardly feeds them anything (it also doesn't get really cold here though), and they keep weight very very well. No alfalfa, because it apparently is very easy for them to get stones, and founder, no grains either, just bermuda and orchard I think. I've ridden a couple of her Fjords, and they were very fun rides. Not exactly my breed of choice, but definitely friendly, and sweet natured. Hope you have lots of fun with her.


 Oh yes lol i learned to ride on my friend's parents' Fjord gelding when i was a kid & have always LOVED their looks & temperment I've always wanted one but have never had the chance to buy one over the years.
It was actually kind of a fluke that i got Bella at all, as i traded my Quarab mare for her & i had met her owner over the internet when i did a painting for her. Sometimes things work out funny like that though!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

RedTree said:


> wow she is soo fluffy


 I know! :lol: Like riding a giant cotton puff ha ha


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

OMG she is so adorable! she is seriously my dream horse, I just love Fjords! :3


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

SOO Cute hehe they remind me of lions


----------



## CinderEve (Oct 26, 2010)

My goodness she's gorgeous!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks everyone!  Good thing with her is that i'll save on feed for sure! lol


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

So fluffy! I want to hug her.


----------



## loveBradforever (Oct 6, 2010)

this is the 1st time i've seen a Fjord, and my gosh, there beautiful!! have fun with your new horse.!!


----------



## SanneW (Dec 6, 2010)

Haha, fluffy. She is very cute.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Aww _SanneW_, your mare's so cute!  Is she purebred? 
Can't wait till Bella's thinner like that! lol


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

She looks like a teddy bear! I just wanna poke her!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Very cute.


----------



## Kymbadina (Oct 29, 2010)

LOVE Fjords! She's adoreable!


----------



## sitbacnroc (Mar 3, 2010)

She is SO cute!!


----------



## SanneW (Dec 6, 2010)

lilruffian said:


> Aww _SanneW_, your mare's so cute!  Is she purebred?
> Can't wait till Bella's thinner like that! lol


 Thanks  Yes, she is purebred.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Got ahold of the vet today & i think i'm going to get Bella in to be scanned for a chip next week sometime. It will be interesting to find out if she's registered!


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

she's so cute. I've always loved fjords (although never gotten the pleasure of riding one). Congrats on finding such a great mare


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

RiddlesDarkAngel5 said:


> she's so cute. I've always loved fjords (although never gotten the pleasure of riding one). Congrats on finding such a great mare


 Oh they're alot of fun lol Such plucky little ponies! :lol: Wonderful to ride bareback too cuz you've got SO much padding!


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

No fair!!!! I want a Fjord!!!!


----------



## writer23 (Apr 6, 2010)

Very, very cute! My neighbor has a cutie Fjord named Dotti. Sometimes when her young daughter rides Dottie has a red bow ribbon in her forelock and I melt with cuteness


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Lol my friend & i are thinking we should go in on a sleigh together & hook our 2 up. She's got a 15-yr-old gelding & once his mane is trimmed they will make a good match


----------



## Hubbardshorses (Oct 9, 2010)

Wow she is adorable!! I want to touch her. She looks so soft! I've never seen a Fjord before. What a cute breed. Congratulations to you both.


----------



## DocsDaniGirl (Feb 11, 2010)

Wow, she seriously has one of the sweetest faces I have ever seen. Adorable! Congratulations on finding her.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

awww padlock your gate cos im gonna steal her!!!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

<3 <3 <3


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Gus said:


> No fair!!!! I want a Fjord!!!!


They do sell them.... so you can buy yourself one if you want one.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

She's adorable!  I like how dark she is, my Fjord is very light.

Love seeing the pics of you riding her in the snow... we don't get snow here (well actually we might actually get a little this week, but it won't be much and that's rare!)

Keep sharing pics of your beautiful girl!


----------



## Belle (Dec 28, 2010)

Oh...I just want to give her a big cuddle...She is so fluffy....Give her a big squeeze for me...Teddy bear on 4 legs...
Her eyes are so friendly...
Congratulations...happy riding


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

What a large amount of hair! I will admit, a few years ago I ALMOST bought a Fjord, because of their temper. They are such gorgeous little guys. There was a girl who's parents always owned and bred/showed Fjords and I will admit that watching those 2 ride all the time, made it very convincing to get a Fjord for yourself regardless of your discipline. That little horse was absolutely incredible. I've got pictures of him undersaddle to, Ill have to post them again.


----------



## EquusPeace (Oct 17, 2010)

Adorable!!!!! i always wanted a fjord


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

My2Geldings said:


> What a large amount of hair! I will admit, a few years ago I ALMOST bought a Fjord, because of their temper. They are such gorgeous little guys. There was a girl who's parents always owned and bred/showed Fjords and I will admit that watching those 2 ride all the time, made it very convincing to get a Fjord for yourself regardless of your discipline. That little horse was absolutely incredible. I've got pictures of him undersaddle to, Ill have to post them again.


That's just why i got one  LOVE their temperments and it's hard to find a breed where a friendly, level attitude is an actual _characteristic_. 
I have yet to meet someone who owns one or breeds them (there are actually a couple farms in my area that i never knew about!!) who won't way the same thing. She's such a doll!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

omg what a cutie patootie!!! She looks like a big ol' Shetland Pony we had years ago. I want one!!!


----------



## kamibear11 (Jul 7, 2010)

beautiful!!!


----------



## HopalongCassidy (Dec 19, 2010)

To be green broke she seem to love you riding her. i think she'll be easy to teach her neck reining.


----------



## DubyaS6 (Aug 30, 2010)

Alwaysbehind said:


> They do sell them.... so you can buy yourself one if you want one.


****! I am sorry, but I just literally died laughing at this post :lol:

OP-cute Fjord


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

It starts at 0:05: 
YouTube - Despicable Me (Agnes) - It's So Fluffy! (HD)


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Arksly said:


> It starts at 0:05:
> YouTube - Despicable Me (Agnes) - It's So Fluffy! (HD)


 LOL :rofl: That's so cute!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

HopalongCassidy said:


> To be green broke she seem to love you riding her. i think she'll be easy to teach her neck reining.


 She's amazingly laid back for being greenbroke, yes. GREAT temperment. I've already had my niece on her (she's 2) though i led her around. Once she learns to turn properly she'll be great for beginners


----------

